# 200hp??



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

alright so i wanna stay na on my ka24de, what would i have to do to hit the 200hp mark??any suggestions appreciated


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

z31 maf, q45 tb, cams, injectors, intake, full exhaust, under drive pulley, port and polish your manifolds, new pistons with higher compression ratio

there are different things you can do but basically hp=$


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Add in some serious head porting and larger valves as well...On a side note whats with all of these people wanting to stay na, AND get power? Do you guys actually think it is cheaper to build an n/a motor? If you do...dollar for dollar, hp for hp turbo can't be beat.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

a good place to start for some of this stuff is www.jimwolftechnology.com also you might wanna try a lighter flywheel


----------



## wperdigon (Jul 20, 2005)

well, the bump in compression will be probably the most helpful % gain - that with cams


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I think he wants the reliability of NA and less parts to worry about. Boost can't be beat, but at the same time, worrying about, ic pipes blowing off, oil leaks to the turbo, Oil pressure to the turbo. waste gate integrity, manifold leaks and other sources of boost leak etc. it gets tiring.

once you iron out a na car, you literally have nothin to worry about besides over ehating and detonation.

is this 200hp flywheel or ground? the ka24de makes 150-155bhp as is. 200 is alot to gain, but it is possible. Head work being most important (cams, port and polish, valve jobs, cam gears) then there is ecu to make sure the correct fuel and ignition maps are set. this is very important. without the ecu upgrade there is litle chance of reliability defeating the purpose of staying na. and ofcourse your regular intake, oversized headers and 2.5-3" exhaust like a built sr20. all this has basically been said already so I am just reiterating the points. GOOD LUCK. I'd love to see this come to fruition. I doubt you'll be beating any k20's but you will get their atention.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

dont get me wrong, i know turbo is the best, but i just want to take what nissan already has and give it some help, ka's have hella torque(for a 4 cylinder), and going na in the right way will keep the cars factory(slightly modified) appearance while givin many cars a good run for their money, throw a good lsd out back or possibly even posi and you have one hell of a drift monster, not as much power as a turbo but there isnt the lag either, its right there all the time, i love turbo's and the maintenance wouldnt bother me(and i would love to hear the whine and whoosh from under the hood but i can seem to find any decent deals for my 240, i built a complete turbo kit minus tuning for my zc swapped civic and didnt even have $500 in it, the headers/downpipe are the main things im havin trouble with right now, and ic piping, i cant figure out where to run the piping without having to move my battery and shit, hell any help building a turbo kit would be nice too(by the way i have a garret t25 from eclipse)


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

just a little food for thought for every 100 lbs. you remove from your car it will feel like 10hp gain


----------



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

Gday

Done a fair bit with engines here in Australia and irrespective of what engine you have there are well established modifications you can do to pick up quite a few "na" horsepower.
For example the humble sump can be modified to keep the envelope of oil that lurks on your crank in the bottom of the sump where it belongs, not in a spinning glob wrapped around the crank.
Think of that oil weight.
For every quart of oil you can keep off the crank at 5000rpm, its worth around 5hp on average.
Keep 2.5 quarts off the crank theres an extra 12.5hp at 5000rpm+.
If you start off with 100hp thats a fat old gain.
Anti reversion exhaust, a decent port job with a manifold match, quality balance for the rev range your engine will see, remap..... see, not many new parts just refining what you have.
Ive been at this for over 25 years and there are no power secrets believe me, just sound engineering principles that apply to your engine right through to Formula 1.
They had fuel injected V8s and roller cams in 1908 in French aviation engines, nitrous and blowers on fighters in WW11 and desmodromic valve trains have been around for near 50 years. 
Materials change as does technology, but the principles dont.
All you gotta do is find someone who actually knows those principles and can apply them to your motor.
Do up what you have, check out the extra performance, then maybe think about whacking a hairdryer on it when you crave more grunt.
Plus youll have a well prepared engine for the turbo.


----------



## fakamean (Aug 11, 2006)

do you know where i can get (order) a blower for my 143 hp 4 banger


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

If you want torque get a QR25. Bump the compression to 10.5.1 like the 07 engines, get some cams, I/H/E etc....

That or turbo....

honestly I just said QR25 because im a fan...I know the motor is picky, but its AWSOME


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

That or sr20dett, rb26dett, rb20....etc


----------



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

*200HP NA*



chris859 said:


> Add in some serious head porting and larger valves as well...On a side note whats with all of these people wanting to stay na, AND get power? Do you guys actually think it is cheaper to build an n/a motor? If you do...dollar for dollar, hp for hp turbo can't be beat.


Gee mate

You CAN get hp out of NA.................go ask the formula 1 blokes.
On a less sophisticated level good (broad) power levels can be achieved.

Gazza


----------



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

Also what is this guy modifying a 1600?

Thats only like roughly 2 hp per cubic inch which is a peice of wee wee.

I built Nissan engines for years that knocked out 2.25 to 2.5 hp per cube (at the flywheel not the bull back wheel rating) for rally and circuit work on petro fuel!

Too many of you forget there are no performance secrets, just sound, well established engineering fundamentals that have existed since the early 1900.

Look up the 350 cu inch La Antionette aviation motor from 1908.
OHC fuel injected 350 cu inch, 350 hp V8.

Oh yes its been around a long time ...............high performance.

You guys read too many magazines and hang on every word of what some mega buck engine builder has to say, instead of reading engineering texts and finding out the truth for yourselves, and having the satisfaction of making your own giant killer without spending moocho dollars.

Go read the High Speed Internal Combustion Engine by Sir Harry Richardo and stop wasting money on computer clickers and make your own power or at least be able to tell when some onanist (look it up in the dictionary) is telling you less than reality. 

Old Gazza  

PS Computers are a great tools today, but so are some of the people operating them.


----------



## wperdigon (Jul 20, 2005)

back to topic - 

so we figured out how to make 207 whp out of the qr25 setup - 

it has been found that a intake manifold spacer from wrptechnology WRP Technology is needed to get closer


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

compprat said:


> That or sr20dett, rb26dett, rb20....etc


You mean SR20DET right? Not TT


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wperdigon said:


> back to topic -
> 
> so we figured out how to make 207 whp out of the qr25 setup -
> 
> it has been found that a intake manifold spacer from wrptechnology WRP Technology is needed to get closer


How is this on topic for a thread that was started in 2006 and has NOTHING to do with the QR or how to make power out of it?


----------



## wperdigon (Jul 20, 2005)

wes said:


> How is this on topic for a thread that was started in 2006 and has NOTHING to do with the QR or how to make power out of it?




considering the KA shares a lot of similarities to the QR and not the GA, QG, or SR, why discuss those motors....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wperdigon said:


> considering the KA shares a lot of similarities to the QR and not the GA, QG, or SR, why discuss those motors....


I personally think your trying to push your product for the QR. So if you do have an affiliation with the link you posted, please do not try and advertise it. Especially in threads that are not asking how to make 200WHP on a QR.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)

SLap on an 80 dry shot of NOS and call it a day. 200 HP at ur fingertips, maintain stock look, but there when you need it.


----------



## superspec (Jun 27, 2004)




----------

